# the process android.process.media has stopped HELP



## betox (May 28, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
i am a n00b and following the cdma i500showcase ics mod i screwed something up. my phone wont download aps the browser keeps giving security certificate warnings when i boot in cwm says

e:cant mount /cache/recovery/command
e:cant mount /cache/recovery/log
e:cant open /cache/recovery/log
e:cant mount /cache/recovery/last_log
e:cant open /cache/recovery/last_log

my pc wont recognize the phone i can use odin on it but i cant access my sd card
please help, i just want to go back to 2.3.5 since everything worked.

i used http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13774-rom-sbrissens-ics-build-edited-for-mesmerize-showcase-build-65/


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Try reinstalling drivers here : http://dl.dropbox.co..._V1.3.550.0.msi

Reboot PC and see if Odin reconizes phone

Let me know what happens

You do have the correct back to stock Odin files also??


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com...overy-bootloop/


----------



## betox (May 28, 2012)

i cant find this 2 mods [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] CM7 ROM and THS build 2 cm7 is giving me a 404 on the browser[/background]


----------



## betox (May 28, 2012)

and yes odin 3 loads files i installed 3 diff cwms and nothing, well i can boot to cwm on the phone but ics is still screwed up. phone makes calls and all but i cant install apps or acces google play.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

betox said:


> and yes odin 3 loads files i installed 3 diff cwms and nothing, well i can boot to cwm on the phone but ics is still screwed up. phone makes calls and all but i cant install apps or acces google play.


OK that install is gone. you will have to Odin a stock image for your phone with the correct .pit file making sure repatriation is checked.

when using Odin please make sure to load the files into the PDA section.

I am highly doubtful your current install can be saved so you may as well bite the bullet. it sounds like you used the 3 finger method to get to recovery and now the phone is bored. I haven't been following development on the i500 since I got my nexus in march and there may be other fixes but I doubt it..

good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...overy-bootloop/


this is the only method that will ever work to preserve your data. that being said it MUST be followed to a T and it may no longer work as you've installed several different cwm recoveries already but good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## betox (May 28, 2012)

got lucky, i found a 2.3.6 and 2.3.4 tar file that odin tried to install and failed at the last part , i did the 3 finger boot and what u know, the started formatting the cache by itself and it loaded normally, im currently using kies to get it back to 2.3.5 since it recognized the 2.3.4 one.

guess ill just root gingerbread and keep it "stock" for now. idk why my phone didn't work but i guess i got lucky i didn't end up with a brick.

edit: i tried to look for cm7 and the other file listed on the guide but no luck finding them.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

The are many ICS Roms that will work,, you just have to follow the instructions fully..

By the way you never said what carrier your on. There a Odin files to take you back to 2.3.5 ( Its alot faster than Kies minni

If you need any files let me know ,,, if i dont have them i can get them.

Also its almost impossible to fully brick a i500

EDIT ; Your have a showcase my bad lol

I have alot of files for the showcase


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

no idea. without knowing more I would guess it was user error as its easy to overlook stuff and it happens to everyone!

however if your install of ics was fine then it started giving fc it may also be you ran out of space which can be. checked from terminal emulator using
df -h 
you will be looking for the partition called /datadata if it has less than 3% free that could cause all sorts of problems..

I also had an issue in February with a new refurbished replacement phone. I immediately rooted and tried to install ths build 2 but it would fail over and over giving errors and Odin would also fail to bring it back to stock. after two days I told the kid at the store he wasn't going to troubleshoot, he was going to give me a new device and not waste our time...was rooted and rom'd in 15 minutes..

I went thru the logcat on the device and found errors about bad blocks on the mmc so..it was a lemon which is probably why it was returned in the first place and I'm sure someone else ended up getting that device..it worked OK to load stock on it until you used it for a bit then it became obvious but it was immediately clear when trying to flash onto it using recovery 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## betox (May 28, 2012)

my carrier is open mobile in puerto rico. its uses cdma and all the phones they sell are the generic versions. but unlimited everything for 50 bucks aint bad and i got tired of dealing with att and verizon. i have a masters in telecom and they always try and talk bs my way, this new ppl even offered me a job lol.

oh yea and the first mod i did before trying the ics was this:
http://rootzwiki.com...t-235-showcase/

it worked fine i actually did it again so my phone is rooted and the flashlight is working.

and i used the overclock widget, simple,free. now my phone is @ 1.2MHz and goes down to 100 when idle.


----------

